

New Objective-C Literals Unveiled - oomkiller
http://deallocatedobjects.com/posts/new-objective-c-literal-syntax-for-nsarray,-nsdictionary-&-nsnumber

======
aggarwalachal
A little more details to this can be found

[http://cocoaheads.tumblr.com/post/17757846453/objective-c-
li...](http://cocoaheads.tumblr.com/post/17757846453/objective-c-literals-for-
nsdictionary-nsarray-and)

This was posted about 3 weeks ago.

~~~
oomkiller
You're right, I forgot to utilize the search function :)

HN discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3609071>

~~~
pooriaazimi
A few more literals (via <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3672744>):

    
    
       arr[@1]      === [arr objectAtIndex:1]
       dict[@1]     === [dict objectAtIndex:1]
       dict[@"key"] === [dict objectForKey:@"key"]

